# Tomato and Pepper Brushetta



## les (Jun 23, 2009)

*My favourite lunch*

*Tomato and Pepper Brushetta*







*Serves* 2
*Prep Time* 10 mins
*Cooking Time* 5 mins
*Ingredients*


4 Large vine tomatoes, skins and seeds removed,(see cooks tips 1) and roughly chopped
½Yellow pepper ( Bell pepper) skin removed(see cooks tips 2)  and roughly chopped
½Red pepper ( Bell pepper) skin removed and roughly chopped
2 Cloves garlic, finely chopped
3 tbsp Extra virgin olive oil
4 Slices Ciabatta Bread
Freshly ground black pepper
 *Method*


Put the tomatoes, peppers and garlic into a medium sized mixing bowl and stir in 2 tbsp Extra virgin olive oil
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Season with freshly ground black.
Cover the bowl and leave in a cool place to marinate for at least 1 hour.
Toast one side of the Ciabatta slices
Turn the Ciabatta over and just heat under the grill, don’t allow to brown
With the remaining Extra virgin olive oil, brush the top side of the Ciabatta slices
Spread the tomato mixture, evenly, on the Ciabatta slices.
Put the Bruschetta under the grill and heat through.
 *Cook's tips*


1. To remove the tomato skin, gently cut through the tomato skin, top to bottom, do this 3 times equally spaced around the tomato.
Place the tomato in boiling water and leave for 30 seconds, carefully remove from the water and the skin will easily peel away. With the skins removed, plunge into cold water to stop the tomatoes cooking.
2. To remove the pepper skins, cut the pepper into ½ “/12mm slices (cut top to bottom)
Place skin side up and place under the grill, leave until the skin is black.
Remove from grill and carefully pull the skin away from the flesh of the pepper.
 *Equipment*


Medium size mixing bowl
 *Shopping List*


4 Vine tomatoes
Yellow pepper(Bell pepper)
Red pepper(Bell pepper)
2 Cloves garlic
Extra virgin olive oil
Ciabatta Bread


----------



## Calya (Jun 23, 2009)

Looks great! I will definitely make this as I have so many peppers I just didn't know what to do with.


----------



## les (Jun 24, 2009)

Calya said:


> Looks great! I will definitely make this as I have so many peppers I just didn't know what to do with.


Thanks Cayla
I made this when I bought a sack of peppers:
Roasted Red Pepper Soup

I made it about a month ago & still dipping into the freezer at lunchtime for another bowl....trouble is soups tend to end up at the bottom of my chest freezer...you can just see a pair of feet sticking out the top!! LOL


----------

